# Harford Hills Mine - an update



## hamishsfriend (Jun 25, 2011)

The entrance to the mine was re-sealed earlier on this year ...







... and it looks as if the Council were in the process of systematically burying it underneath garden waste, leaves, hedge trimmings and bits of cut down trees being tipped down the pit from above. If they continue at the current rate the entrance will soon be entirely covered.


----------



## manof2worlds (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the update - was good while it lasted


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jun 25, 2011)

Nothing that a tin opener wouldn't sort.

M


----------



## hamishsfriend (Jun 25, 2011)

manof2worlds said:


> Thanks for the update - was good while it lasted



Indeed, but is it right to bury it under tons of rubbish?


----------



## hamishsfriend (Jun 25, 2011)

ThenewMendoza said:


> Nothing that a tin opener wouldn't sort. M



Right. Lol


----------



## Oushi (Jul 16, 2011)

Saw this the other day, was gutted as i have yet to explore this. hope to have it open again for all you guys.


----------



## smiler (Jul 16, 2011)

Oushi said:


> Saw this the other day, was gutted as i have yet to explore this. hope to have it open again for all you guys.



Go for it but Stay Safe, Good Luck.


----------



## krela (Jul 16, 2011)

Oushi said:


> Saw this the other day, was gutted as i have yet to explore this. hope to have it open again for all you guys.



Don't say things like that on a public forum, it's not a good idea.


----------



## manof2worlds (Jul 16, 2011)

Oushi said:


> Saw this the other day, was gutted as i have yet to explore this. hope to have it open again for all you guys.



To re-iterate what Krela has said - this is not the best thing to write on open forums - this is what causes us problems. I'm in Norwich, have been in the mine a couple of times myself and want to go back, but this sort of post, if seen (and they sometimes are) by the local authority keeping an eye on things, will strengthen their resolve to keep us out.

Thanks to Hamish for the update (hope you're well - haven't spoken in a while).


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 17, 2011)

manof2worlds said:


> To re-iterate what Krela has said - this is not the best thing to write on open forums - this is what causes us problems. I'm in Norwich, have been in the mine a couple of times myself and want to go back, but this sort of post, if seen (and they sometimes are) by the local authority keeping an eye on things, will strengthen their resolve to keep us out.
> 
> Thanks to Hamish for the update (hope you're well - haven't spoken in a while).



I echo that completely MO2W. In the end comments like that have a detimental effect for all of us.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Jul 17, 2011)

manof2worlds said:


> Thanks to Hamish for the update (hope you're well - haven't spoken in a while).



Thanks, yes, all is well here but very busy at the moment.


----------

